# Erasmo passes Three Thousand!



## EmilyD

Congratulations are due to ERASMO_GALENO on the occasion of his first third Postiversary!

I am using an old computer and cannot offer fun graphics, alas.

Mil gracias Erasmo!

Nomi


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Sr. Erasmo.
Nos vemos
Rosa


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

Mis respetos Erasmo, y Felicitaciones por la gran ayuda que nos brindas.

Salud! por esos + de *3000* post.


----------



## krolaina

¡¡Y yo sin saber que estaba este hilo especialmente dedicado a ti!! 
No te quejarás eh? 2x1.
Espero que ésto te anime para que sigas cumpliendo muchos aportes más!  

Muchas felicidades.


----------



## Eugin

La verdad es que Emily se me adelantó porque yo pensaba abrirle este hilo al Doctor Erasmo, ¡pero para agradecerle por las 3.000+ contribuciones que nos viene ofreciendo!!! ¡No por las 1.000 !!!

Es un honor tenerte en este foro, Erasmo, y te agradezco infinitamente por las veces que fuiste corriendo a ayudarme con mis hilos desesperados de cosas raras que aparecen en los textos médicos que tengo que traducir...  

¡Creo que éste es un buen obsequio para ayudarte en tu excelente desempeño de ayuda en el foro de medicina!!  

Muchas gracias. Espero que tengamos el placer de contar contigo por mucho tiempo más..


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Recién me entero de este hilo. Y desde el fondo de mi corazón, muchisisimísimas gracias. Aquí estaremos para ayudar en todo lo que se pueda.

Un fuerte abrazo,


----------



## ILT

Congratulations Erasmo!!! It's been a pleasure seeing how you like to help and learn. Keep going!

ILT


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

I love translating said:


> Congratulations Erasmo!!! It's been a pleasure seeing how you like to help and learn. Keep going!
> 
> ILT


 
Thank you very very much ILT, I will!


----------



## EmilyD

I sometimes forget:  _Erasmo is not a Mod_. [ especially in the Medical Terminology sub-forum ] !

As I type this, Erasmo is approaching 3,300.

Happy May Day, Erasmo and all readers of this humble thread.

Nomi


----------



## Mate

Felicitaciones Erasmo. Es siempre un placer encontrarse contigo en estos foros. 

Tu "cuasicolega" - Mate


----------



## frida-nc

Ayudas mucho, Erasmo, y te admiramos todos.
Gracias y felicitaciones.
Frida


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Gracias de nuevo, to Nomi for being so enthusiastic, a mi cuasicolega Mate porque el placer es mío, a Frida por esas palabras que no merezco pero que quisiera ganarme, y a todos los foreros por permitirme el honor de aprender a su lado.

Un abrazo enorme,


----------

